
Why Most Unit Testing Is Waste [pdf] - IsaacL
http://rbcs-us.com/documents/Why-Most-Unit-Testing-is-Waste.pdf
======
HerpDerpLerp
The first time this was submitted it garnered some interesting discussion.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353767)

